# Can-AM Maverick Arrived



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

SuperATV is excited to get our hands our 6 time Baja 1000 champion Mike Penlands Can-Am Maverick to start developing products.

Products in the works:
Power-steering
Arched a-arms
Lift Kit
Radiator Relocate Kit
Bumpers







[/IMG]


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

AWESOME. Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Going to be amazing!


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Sweet!!!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

Can't wait to see what you come up with!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2013)

Want one bad! Can't wait to see it.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

^that thing looks sick!


----------

